# Showcase blue/ blue and white cats



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Boris (1/2 something?!)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww like him


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

candi ~ blue tabby pt & white


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> Boris (1/2 something?!)
> View attachment 25056


Im guessing half baby?!   

aww the kitty (& buba!) are very cute!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Vincent










Aslan (Blue tabby)










Star (blue tabby & white)










Carol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> candi ~ blue tabby pt & white


OMG that is an amazing colour, she is absolutely stunning.

Really enjoying these show cases people, keep it up lol! by next week we might have the whole colour spectrum covered lol!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Vincent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh carol, lovely cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous kitties ....... :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

i cant get my camera to upload the pics of luna!


----------



## wazabees (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's (N)Bargello's Ginger. She's about 7 weeks old in this photo and she's a blue tortie Maine Coon (MCO g 09). 










--
Fred


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

wazabees said:


> Here's (N)Bargello's Ginger. She's about 7 weeks old in this photo and she's a blue tortie Maine Coon (MCO g 09).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Fred,

How gorgeous is she? so beautiful. I have not heard of that cattery before. I have heard of S* Animaniacs though!

Your cats are stunning, your pictures are lovely!

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Blue orientals and blue point siamese


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, great cats - I forgot my Minnii and her kits - Minnii is a blue tabby point, then the kittens are blue point and lilac point (I'm assumng lilac can go on this thread)


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

And I forgot Misty










Carol


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

OooooooooooooooooH I'm Loving Aslan & Star


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

This is my Milo - although he passed over the rainbowbridge last year I still think he is a beautiful boy..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Inge said:


> This is my Milo - although he passed over the rainbowbridge last year I still think he is a beautiful boy..


He is gorgeous, RIP Milo.

Are you in the uk?


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> He is gorgeous, RIP Milo.
> 
> Are you in the uk?


Thank you for the kind words about my Milo. I live in Denmark, so not the UK, I am however looking for a new baby, and I think my next british will come from Scotland


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Vincent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow he is stunning! is he a Norwegian forest??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wazabees said:


> Here's (N)Bargello's Ginger. She's about 7 weeks old in this photo and she's a blue tortie Maine Coon (MCO g 09).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute, i want her,lol,


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> wow he is stunning! is he a Norwegian forest??


No he isn't actually, he was a rescue cat, born in a shed to a stray mum

Carol


----------

